# Phragmipedium Don Wimber ‘Remembrance’



## Elite Orchids (May 21, 2019)

Thought i'd share some of our Phrags in flower at the moment.


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2019)

A stunning flower, I unfortunately lost my Don Wimbor to erwinia!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 21, 2019)

It's got very cheery colors. I like it. Most P. Don Wimber grow too large for me to accommodate, but I certainly appreciate seeing them in others' collections.


----------



## Elite Orchids (May 22, 2019)

blondie said:


> A stunning flower, I unfortunately lost my Don Wimbor to erwinia!!



I know erwinia is a horrible THING - i wonder if more fresh air helps the plants fit it in some way


----------



## Guldal (May 22, 2019)

Gorgeous flowers! 

What happend to the black/dark tipped leaves from the plants next to it (sixth picture, third from behind)...did they fall victim to last years heat wave, or, may God forbid, something worse?!


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2019)

I would say without the common "teeth problem", this one is definitely one of the best Don Wimber plants out there.


----------



## Elite Orchids (May 22, 2019)

Guldal said:


> Gorgeous flowers!
> 
> What happend to the black/dark tipped leaves from the plants next to it (sixth picture, third from behind)...did they fall victim to last years heat wave, or, may God forbid, something worse?!


 
It was a division given to me by a friend, which got divided up - nothing serious.


----------



## Elite Orchids (May 22, 2019)

Hien said:


> I would say without the common "teeth problem", this one is definitely one of the best Don Wimber plants out there.



what causes the "teeth" problem - i thought it was due to being a 4n plant - is this incorrect?


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 22, 2019)

Elite Orchids said:


> what causes the "teeth" problem - i thought it was due to being a 4n plant - is this incorrect?



Underfertilization: it is hungry. Don't get too close.


----------



## abax (May 22, 2019)

Lovely intense colors and outstanding shape.
I love it and wish mine was that pretty. Good
Growing!


----------



## Hien (May 23, 2019)

Elite Orchids said:


> what causes the "teeth" problem - i thought it was due to being a 4n plant - is this incorrect?


I hope we are talking about the same thing.
I mean "teeth" problem in the petals, since your plant's flower has no teeth at the petals, it is quite a great bloom.
On the other hand, the teeth at the pouch's rim are let's say "normal" (that feature does not destroy the look of the flower)
I am not sure it is entirely because of 4N (professional growers say it is) because I see 4N of other hybrid crosses without teeth.
I have a suspicion that it has something to do with the previous step before Don Wimber, phrag Eric Young (longifolium x besseae), I have the feeling it is always more prominent with crossing besseae with longifolium species.
Notice many crosses involve Eric Young have the teeth.
https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/phrag-eric-young-x-rosy-charm.9733/

I try to look for a jason fischer 4N with teeth, but it is not prominent,
Breeding besseae x sargentianum does not seems to bring out the teeth

https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/phragmipedium-scarlet-ohara-franceville.33190/
https://www.orchidweb.com/orchids/p...ocket-fire-4n-x-besseae-robs-choice-am-aos-4n

therefore 4N can not be the single reason


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids. The teeth on the petals, which this plant doesn't have is common on some plants due certain besseae in their background and can be cause by extra ploidy also. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Elite Orchids (May 24, 2019)

Hien said:


> I hope we are talking about the same thing.
> I mean "teeth" problem in the petals, since your plant's flower has no teeth at the petals, it is quite a great bloom.
> On the other hand, the teeth at the pouch's rim are let's say "normal" (that feature does not destroy the look of the flower)
> I am not sure it is entirely because of 4N (professional growers say it is) because I see 4N of other hybrid crosses without teeth.
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing that and the links. couple other phrags also have the odd tooth - i have never looked for a commonality, but i will now!!! i'll feedback pics as and when they flower - thank you.


----------



## justagirlart (Jun 14, 2019)

Boo hiss, erwina killed my entire collection.


----------



## Elite Orchids (Jun 14, 2019)

justagirlart said:


> Boo hiss, erwina killed my entire collection.


we use hydrogen peroxide on our collection and it really helps!!


----------



## justagirlart (Jun 15, 2019)

How often?


----------



## Elite Orchids (Jun 17, 2019)

as a preventative in the summer - when it is hot, then just when i get erwinia


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 23, 2019)

Very nice one!


----------

